# Who will upgrade to a new TiVo?



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Will you?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

If PS3/PlayTV gets Season Passes/Wishlists probably not. 
If not and any new TiVo supports FreeSat then probably. 

Join me on the fence the view's lovely


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I would if Virgin was available option in the poll would be cool.

Automan.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I would if I could (i.e. if it worked with satellite rather than only with cable, which I can't get outside of the UK of course).


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't live in a virgin area.

My options are to wait until Virgin expand their network or persuade the wife to move.

Not sure which is least likely


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Had to use "Other" option as I live in a Virgin area (hooray) but it is only analog enabled (boo).

Martin


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

Presumably Virgin will at some point move into the non-cable market. I read somewhere that it's not exactly an expanding market, give the cost involved, so if they want more customers they can't rely solely on cabling new areas.

I could be wrong obviously - does anyone know if they _do _ in fact have any kind of ambitious expansion plan for cabling more areas?

Also, I do vaguely recall seeing something somewhere about using existing phone lines to deliver cable services.

Point of all of this is that I'd hate to see Tivo functionality restricted to Virgin cable boxes so hope as everyone else does who like me doesn't live in cable area that Virgin might do something else with Tivo to get more customers?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Krautrocker said:


> Presumably Virgin will at some point move into the non-cable market. I read somewhere that it's not exactly an expanding market, give the cost involved, so if they want more customers they can't rely solely on cabling new areas.
> 
> I could be wrong obviously - does anyone know if they _do _ in fact have any kind of ambitious expansion plan for cabling more areas?
> 
> ...


But how would they get their EPG data if the device is not connected to Virgin? That's probably the biggest problem. It's easy for them to throw a scart on the back and instantly open up to Satellite and external Freeview boxes, but with no EPG they're lost. If they could provide the EPG data via a network connection that would help. So they'd need to open up that external network channel to these users to get their EPG data. It's probably not as easy as we'd like to think it is, and if it is a restricted market, they might never make that investment back.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I will as I live in a virgin area. Mind you if I didn't I'd probably just move for a new TiVo


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Although I live in a Virgin area, I'm happy using FreeView and FreeSat via Windows 7 MCE, and couldn't justify a cable subscription.

Also, I would need a minimum of three tuners, terabytes of storage, and networked extenders to replace my current set-up. I can't see it happening.

I think that the Virgin TiVo will appeal more to those with families, where the ease of use and acceptance of a TiVo interface is more important than the technical flexibility of a computer-based solution.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

iankb said:


> Also, I would need a minimum of three tuners, terabytes of storage, and networked extenders to replace my current set-up. I can't see it happening.


The current  VirginMedia PVR has 3 tuners anyway, and its already very straightforward to replace the drives (no OS on them like TiVo).

The new VM TiVo wouldn't be hampered much even if it used that same box - though its probably not powerful enough to do youtube etc.

The VM Tivo is replacing V+, so for existing V+ subscribers, there will be no change in subs - just a much better box automatically - so I expect I'll be given it - no "choice" involved.
Of course it will then make VM's PVR offering vastly superior to sky's, which is VM's plan.

The exclusivity of the VM agreement AIUI does seem to mean Tivo can't now sell its freeview PVR (AusTivo) to anyone else though.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

mikerr said:


> The current  VirginMedia PVR has 3 tuners anyway, and its already very straightforward to replace the drives (no OS on them like TiVo).


That sounds a lot more attractive, especially if they were able to provide removable/exchangeable expansion via USB or e-SATA.

How does Virgin allow for multi-room viewing, since I wouldn't want each room to have it's own single-tuner TiVo. I would want a single TiVo to be able to manage multi-tuner conflict management.

I think the thought of another subscription would kill it for me though, given that I find FreeView, FreeSat and the internet provide more than enough for my viewing needs.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

iankb said:


> How does Virgin allow for multi-room viewing, since I wouldn't want each room to have it's own single-tuner TiVo. I would want a single TiVo to be able to manage multi-tuner conflict management.


This was an issue for me - I used to share my two tivos around the house using RF but some TV pictures were dire. I've now got two V+ boxes, one in the front room and one in the bedroom, and they currently have to mirror one another and I have to update both boxes when I want to record. I use an HDMI splitter and long HDMI leads to share both boxes - one to the kitchen and upstairs, to the spare bedroom. Not ideal really. I'd love the virgin tivos to be able to see each other and share content....


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Although I haven't tried it, I believe that Windows 7 MCE can share content by allowing streaming between multiple instances. However, that doesn't resolve the problem of providing single-EPG conflict-management, and streaming doesn't usually provide much in the way of playback control.

MCE extenders resolved the problem, but Microsoft seem to be trying to phase those out.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

iankb said:


> Although I haven't tried it, I believe that Windows 7 MCE can share content by allowing streaming between multiple instances. However, that doesn't resolve the problem of providing single-EPG conflict-management, and streaming doesn't usually provide much in the way of playback control.


AIUI you can share recordings - but you can't stream Live TV between PCs in 7MC. Only extenders let you stream Live TV.



> MCE extenders resolved the problem, but Microsoft seem to be trying to phase those out.


I think MS have changed tack on 7MC - as they've realised that it is more a "Watch TV on your Laptop" app that most people want, rather than an HTPC app?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sneals2000 said:


> I think MS have changed tack on 7MC - as they've realised that it is more a "Watch TV on your Laptop" app that most people want, rather than an HTPC app?


Why can't they cater for all different possible types of end user by letting them configure it the way they would like to use it.


----------



## bobg (Nov 12, 2000)

I already use their broadband so as soon as they release a product will sign up for TV. At present use my tivos on sky/freeview. Have been dithering about HD for some time now...


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

b166er said:


> I would if I could (i.e. if it worked with satellite rather than only with cable, which I can't get outside of the UK of course).


DiTo ... :-(


----------

